# Where can I find Essence XXL shine lipgloss?



## BadBadGirl (Jan 23, 2009)

I saw this picture in the product swatch thread- and I would love to try it. Is it a drugstore brand?


----------



## twobear (Jan 23, 2009)

Seems to be a drugstore brand.  lipgloss | essence cosmetics


----------



## tuuli (Jan 24, 2009)

Essence is a very cheap german brand.


----------



## ambidextrous (Jan 24, 2009)

it's also sold in Austria, but I don't think you can get it in the US


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Jan 24, 2009)

Essence is also sold in Ireland its very cheap most things dont cost any more than 5 euro


----------



## Moxy (Jan 24, 2009)

Essence is as cheap as you can get. Mascaras for 2.5€, glosses for 1.5€, same eyeliners, shadows....it's not that bad actually.

The XXL Shine glosses are pretty good - non sticky, various colours and cheap. I wish the lasting power was better but for that money it's all you could ask for. I can do a CP for you if you want.


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

they have them at ULTA in the US....the XXXL nudes are amazing - I think the one I have is called Big Kiss.  It's a lovely nude.


----------

